# After growing is finished



## Unregistered (Feb 17, 2005)

I just recently got started in the whole growing thing and I want to know after it is finished growing, what do i need to do after that?  how do i know its ready to be, well, smoked?  Do i have to dry it out some? How much?


----------



## Weeddog (Feb 19, 2005)

Cut your branches off and hang them in the dark for around 4 days till the leaves are brittle but the buds are still moist.  Trim off the bud and put in cardboard box, then let dry in the dark another day or two till bud is just dry enuf to smoke well then seal it all up in mason jars.  I usually get an ounce in a quart jar.  Store the jars in a cool dark place.


----------



## MY BABY (Mar 4, 2005)

wow 
dam man 
weed dog ur a PRO 
ill say lol

keep up the good work


----------



## GreenBandit (Mar 31, 2005)

hey weeddog, u know how u said to put the buds in a cardboard box after hanging the plant for 4 days, is that in a closed box? or just leave it completely open for air circulation?


----------



## brainwreck (Apr 1, 2005)

the box must be closed, the dark room also, but there must be air circulation so put a fan in the room. I would leave it for a week in the dark room, then 2 days in a cardboard box an dthen a month in mason jars, so the crystals can mature, then you will have excellent weed, with a great taste and a great smell.


----------



## Weeddog (Apr 4, 2005)

The month in the jar make a BIG difference.


----------



## Charlesworth87 (Oct 5, 2005)

So i've cut my plant and its been drying in my garage upside down for the last 4 days. The leaves are still slightly damp though so i figure il leave it a few more. Is this a good plan, or should i speed the process up with a fan or something?. Also, once i have picked the buds off the plant, is it best to but them in a glass jar or a cardboard box, and for how long?. Plus, are the leaves worth keeping in themselves or should i just throw them?. Its a lot of questions, but have a bit of sympathy for a first time grower. Your advice would be most appreciated.


----------



## Bubonic Chronic (Oct 5, 2005)

what happens if u cut the leaves off before hanging?!


----------



## Weeddog (Oct 5, 2005)

Bubonic Chronic said:
			
		

> what happens if u cut the leaves off before hanging?!


then it dries faster,  its best to dry as slow as possible to remove the green taste.  some ppl do trim the leaves before hanging.  i have purchased a small digital humidity guage and when my weed reaches 55-60% humidity, i seal it in jars.  my guage is small enuf to fit inside a quart jar with the weed so I can look thru the jar and see the reading without opening it.  if humidity is over 60%, you run the change of growing mold, and if its under 55%, it seems too dry and burns too quickly.  55-60 is perfect.


----------



## GanjaGuru (Oct 7, 2005)

http://forum.growkind.com/forum/topic.php?forum=4;topic=83


----------

